# Help Needed fitting cd changer



## DANBMW3 (Dec 12, 2003)

Just purchased a sony cdx T69 with adapter, Where is the best place to fit the changer? I,ve had a look at the compartment with the two black trays. Are these meant to be removed? Help needed. Cheers


----------



## xmas63 (Sep 11, 2002)

DANBMW3 said:


> Just purchased a sony cdx T69 with adapter, Where is the best place to fit the changer? I,ve had a look at the compartment with the two black trays. Are these meant to be removed? Help needed. Cheers


In the attached thread, you'll see how I mounted my OEM changer. But this method would work well with any non-OEM/Alpine changer since the enclosure could be designed to fit any size. You could also mount it under the parcel shelf, which would be a quick and simple install, but would reduce your trunk's already-low clearance.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47353


----------



## DANBMW3 (Dec 12, 2003)

*fitting cd changer*

Cheers xmas63
Think i will try fitting it in the same area. Did you have to take some trim out to get at the cd cables. what are the trim screws like to get out?Do they just pop out and then back in? Any tips would be great

Cheers


----------



## xmas63 (Sep 11, 2002)

DANBMW3 said:


> Cheers xmas63
> Think i will try fitting it in the same area. Did you have to take some trim out to get at the cd cables. what are the trim screws like to get out?Do they just pop out and then back in? Any tips would be great
> 
> Cheers


Dan, I did not have to cut or alter the trim; I just routed the cables out where the trim meets the taillights.

The trim screws are a pain in the ass. You have to pry out the center part of the screw with a screw driver (which is not easy because the plastic bends), and the once the center part is out, the other part comes out easily. Just take your time and work it a little at a time.

A variation of this type of install would be to mount the changer directly to the plastic tray. This would only be an option, though, if the cables do not go directly into the back (or the bottom if held vertically) of the Sony changer. This would simplify things a great deal; the only downside is that the changer would be exposed to stuff you have in your trunk (golf clubs, etc.) slamming into it during those tight turns...


----------

